# lapeer CHA UKC event sat.



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i will be going and fmann will be their if anyone wants to come your more than welcome


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I think they are having a AKC night hunt, not a UKC night hunt. Every thing else will be UKC, the bench show, field trial and water race will all be for UKC points. 

You can sign your hound up for AKC regestration with a 3 generation ped. I think the cost is $15.00 but not sure on that, call one of the contact numbers to make sure (located on the ukcdogs.com web site). They will do it right there the day of the hunt, also they use slightly different rules than UKC does its like a combination of PKC and UKC rules from what I have read online. If you plan on hunting I would ask for a score card prior to the hunt just to check the rules, you should be able to get one.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

my bad uhh u crazy i aint hunting nothing till shell open on track at least lol


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

I think im going to imlay city or stanton tommorrow night... havn't decided yet.


----------



## DANNY ELLER (Feb 16, 2000)

CJ come on up to Stanton I'll have a venison brat cooked in beer and smothered in onions waiting for you Dan


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok anyone go to the lapeer bs and wr or ft i was there kinda neet to meet some people intrested in it and see all the dogs well ended up skippin over to hadley hills for nite hunt but ended up goin with fmann for a hell of a time runnin the hounds never new my hounds could do some of that


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

hey btw frank i bought a pair of muck boots today lol and flashers for their collars


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Josh, it was lots of fun with you and your nephew lastnight, I would have opted for a pair of hip boots but that is better than nothing. That walker hound has a very big mouth you should have no troubles hearing him in the woods and that little blue female should turn into a real nice hound if you keep up with her, she also has a real nice voice. 

Joe, congrats on the win and finishing your hound, Gary usally puts his cast in lots of **** when he guieds. Randy said that was a nice little hound you have there, I wish I could have seen him run. Again Congrats.


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

Now frank you didn't take those guys around up here did you and it sounds like they didn't bring their waders. Oh man how mean lol. Let me know next time you guys head out I don't have a **** dog anymore but I still have my light and boots. 

Later, dave


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks Frank, we will see what he does in the state hunt.

Sorry Dan, could not get out of work fast enough to make that 8:00 deadline, change that to a 9 for next year!


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

congrats cj heard ya finished ur hound and got a win under ur belt cant wait for my first win


----------

